# Reviews



## cgiblin (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm trying to access the reviews section of TUG. I'd like to read about the Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  We will be arriving tomorrow. I'm being denied access. I know the user name is ***** and the password I thought was a number. I don't want to say it here. Have they changed it lately? WOW, I find this frustrating since I'm obviously a member as I'm allowed access to the BBS.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Jack (Nov 11, 2005)

I am sure that if you send an email TUG and they verify your membership,you will receive the email with password. Anyone can accesss the TUG BB.  To the best of my recollection, the member password has never been a number.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 11, 2005)

See the instructions here  for help in getting the password.

Scroll down the page and there's a form to complete and submit to receive the password.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 11, 2005)

[This post is no longer applicable, since TUG Reviews now uses personal logins for each individual, rather than the old generic one username/password combination for all users.]


For everyone's future reference, the generic username for TUG members has always been openly revealed in the password help page, so we don't need to get too bent out of shape if somebody posts it here.  

The TUG member password is a different story, however, and should never be revealed openly.

Access to the bbs is not proof of membership, as TUG members and guests alike can register as bbs users.

But for somebody that is a member and is shown as one here on the bbs, they can always review what they entered in their bbs profile for a quick reminder of the password.

Since this is a thread about TUG features, and not exchanging, I'm moving it to the TUG General forum, where you will find a reference 'sticky' thread dealing with this very question at the top of the forum.


----------

